# Alpina Alpiner?



## constant change (Sep 5, 2010)

Opinions? Thoughts? Is there such a thing as a men's quartz Alpina Alpiner?

Thanks!


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

I love the designs but they are all too big.


----------



## BlueLampPost (Mar 6, 2018)

pickle puss said:


> I love the designs but they are all too big.


Agreed. They're fantastic, just too damn large.


----------



## constant change (Sep 5, 2010)

That's surprising - isn't the Alpiner 41.5 or 42mm?


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

I had the Alpina Alpiner Chronograph on a bracelet and loved it. It was 41.5mm and I didn't think it was too big. I had the black dial version but secretly lusted after the blue dial. The only reason I sold mine was to consolidate the collection a bit.


----------



## BlueLampPost (Mar 6, 2018)

constant change said:


> That's surprising - isn't the Alpiner 41.5 or 42mm?


Whoops, you're right. I was referring to the Alpiner 4 series, which are all 44mm


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

constant change said:


> That's surprising - isn't the Alpiner 41.5 or 42mm?


They are but wear really big. I usually can pull off a 41 to 42 on my 6.5" wrist but I bought an alpiner last year and had to return it. Looked like a dinner plate on my wrist. I actually have a Glycine Incursore III and a CW C11 at 42mm and 44mm that I pull off better than the alpiner. I wish they would make a reasonable sized watch as their designs are very clean.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki Pioneer handwinder ETA-2804


----------



## bigramon (Feb 3, 2017)

The Alpina looks great but I agree it is just a little too big. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Just found a pic of the alpiner on my wrist. I think the long flat lugs and big plain dial make it look bigger than it is.

Compared to 2 of my largest watches my CW C11 which is 42mm dial and 53mm L2L and my Hamilton khaki navy sub which is 42mm dial with a 52mm L2L. But their lugs curve a little more around the wrist.





















But if your wrists are normal size unlike my dainty ones lol, go for it. Again I regretted returning it. It was a great looking watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Miller Time II (Jan 5, 2018)

Wow that’s incredible how much bigger it looks on the wrist than it actually is


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Love mine! 7.25" wrist for reference.

And also yes, I've seen the quartz models.


----------



## DirkW (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm loving my Alpiner 4. I purchased it in February and it still feels like the honeymoon phase.

As a point of reference, my wrist is nearly 8"


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

Almost picked up the automatic version last week.

Really regret not grabbing it!

The sunburst dial looks amazing!


----------

